# Steroid Induced Kidney Disease - Are You at Risk?



## mugzy (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Bro Bundy (May 13, 2020)

Its good to keep awareness up ..Good job


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2020)

I was lucky enough to have a doctor that did bloodwork and imaging on me when I was at my most competitive in powerlifting which also was my most reckless times. Tren city!


----------



## CantTouchThis (May 13, 2020)

Really nice man!

Interesting read, Knowing what to look out for is a good help to those who seek to do this lifestyle safely.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 13, 2020)

Always want to learn more about my life style thx


----------

